
A Simple Error Resulted in a mistaken order of 28,000 Tons of Coal - iamkeyur
https://thedailywtf.com/articles/Special-Delivery
======
service_bus
It's a good story, and I'm sure similar mistakes happen, but this particular
event is a work of fiction.

